# First Junior Technician



## Jo-JotheSoundDog (Sep 9, 2003)

I know this is a wasted post and all that, but I think it shows something to Daves success with this site. 

Woo hooo I am now a Junior Technician!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dvsDave (Sep 9, 2003)

*muhahaha*

Hey!! Awesome!  

200 Posts.... sweet deal...

You know what the next rank to hit is?  

_500_

*~muhahaha~* _.....have fun_


----------



## MissD (Sep 9, 2003)

Hey! Party time for you-       

Thanks for sharing your wisdom.

(not to mention giving us an opportunity to reply and add to our post count, lol)


----------



## TechDirector (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: muhahaha*


dvsDave said:


> You know what the next rank to hit is?
> 
> _500_
> 
> *~muhahaha~* _.....have fun_



Dear Dave,
You are evil.

Signed,
The Devil

Hey dave I found this letter in a sink hole-i thought maybe you should read it. lol.


----------



## ship (Sep 9, 2003)

200 replies or posts. nuff said without me saying anything which is probably for the better. LOL... What to say anyway besides your stick with it ability is a great service to others. You have a good hart and good advice to pass on. Thanks for past and future ideas.


----------



## wemeck (Sep 10, 2003)

Congrats!!!


----------



## SbhstechieImlah (Sep 12, 2003)

haha congrats and good luck trying to get to the next level


----------

